# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Mấy bác cho hỏi thay bi cho ray áp má vầy ổn ko?

## saudau

Số là mình có một cái combo dùng ray áp má (dạng bi đũa bé tẹo). Nhưng trục X bị mất bi, tìm ko có bi nên mình chế lại dùng bi tròn như hình mấy bác xem giúp dùng có ổn không? công lực giảm nhiều ko? (dĩ nhiên ko bằng bi đũa zin của nó òi). sau khi lắp bi mới vào vẫn không thay đổi kích thước tổng thể nha. Rế bi làm bằng nhôm.

2 dãy bên phải là bi nguyên bản. 2 dãy bên trái là mới chế lại, theo hình thì có 31 viên bi cho mỗi thanh (số lượng có thể tăng lên 41 viên cho mỗi bên)



Cái quan trọng là biên dạng ray bị ảnh hưởng như thế nào? sau này tìm được bi cùng loại thay vào trở lại được ko?

----------


## GORLAK

Bi đũa nó tiếp xúc mặt, trải đều bề mặt ray khi lăn, còn bi ttofn nó tiếp xúc điểm, nếu ray cứng hơn bi thì bi móp, nếu bi cứng hơn ray thì ray lõm, cuối cùng quăng hết.

----------


## saudau

> Bi đũa nó tiếp xúc mặt, trải đều bề mặt ray khi lăn, còn bi ttofn nó tiếp xúc điểm, nếu ray cứng hơn bi thì bi móp, nếu bi cứng hơn ray thì ray lõm, cuối cùng quăng hết.


Thôi mà, chọc ghẹo hoài cụ. Tại bất đắc dĩ thôi chứ lòng ta nào muốn thế. Chủ yếu làm phay bậy bạ Nhựa, Mica này nọ thôi chứ kiểu này đâu dám mơ tới nhôm.

----------


## GORLAK

Vậy tạm xài đc, nhưng lâu ngày nó vẫn sẽ bị hư.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

đi ra thợ tiện tiện vài chục cục bi đũa gắn vào. rẻ mà

----------

saudau

----------


## tranphong248

bi đũa tìm trong mấy cái khóa xe honda, yamaha, suzuki, kawasaki,....Cái nào vừa thì thay vào a ợ

----------


## lekimhung

Bác vào bi 1 nữa thôi, chỗ có chỗ trống xen kẽ em thấy ổn hơn bi tròn. Còn lại 1 nữa lắp vào bộ kia cũng làm xen kẽ luôn ạ.

----------

saudau

----------


## CKD

> Bác vào bi 1 nữa thôi, chỗ có chỗ trống xen kẽ em thấy ổn hơn bi tròn. Còn lại 1 nữa lắp vào bộ kia cũng làm xen kẽ luôn ạ.


Ý này hay nè, cách một viên bỏ một viên. Vậy là từ 1 bộ ra được hai bộ.
Không thì dồn bi ra hai đầu, khúc giữa bỏ trống.

----------

saudau

----------


## Tuan Kieu

người ta đã tính tải trọng rồi . Đã là đu bi thì có chịu tải được 1000kg . bây giờ bác rút một nữa thì tải nó giảm xuống chỉ 500kg thôi. chưa kể là việc dồn tài lên bi sẽ làm tăng áp suất tại điểm bi tiếp xúc làm biến dạng bi .vi một viên trước kia chịu 10kg, bay giờ một viên chịu 20kg thì quá độ bền của bi rôi . Còn theo kiểu chửa  cháy thì ko ý kiến

----------

saudau

----------


## cuongmay

ý kiến bác lekimhung là quá hay luôn đó . chia ra vậy nó vẫn tốt gấp mấy lần bi tròn .

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Thanks các bác giúp ý kiến, để mình tháo ra nguyên cứu chế cái rế bi rồi chia quân tụi no ra trong khi chờ đợi viẹn binh (tìm được ray hoặc bi thay thế)

@Tuấn Kiều: tải thì ko quan trọng đâu bác ơi, vì mình độ chế lại cái combo làm vài việc nhẹ nhẹ thôi, chỉ là nó sẽ rung nhiều hơn tí thôi. Tuy nhiên cách của bác lekimhung là vẫn bảo đảm được kích thước bi vì chắc gì có được bi tròn như ý.

----------

